# can I apply late, and reget the papers



## Max's Best Friend (Jul 7, 2010)

I lost my Max's akc papers, can I get them again, and can I register at 1.5 years old? I can't sire him, we had him fixed, but what's done is done. Besides hunting, he could be a show dog, or a therapy dog. His line is champion in all three, if I recall.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

There is a way to get registrations late...for an extra fee. Someone else will probably post how to...or you can search akc.org (providing you are in the US). 

He cannot compete in regular conformation if he is altered. But you can do field events, agility, obedience, rally, tracking, therapy, etc... if you so desire. 

Find a training class and start having fun!


----------

